# Ancora Pedullà vs Di Marzio.



## admin (12 Giugno 2017)

Ennesima frecciata, diretta, direttissima, di Pedullà all'odiato collega Di Marzio. Questa volta, su Andrè Silva ed il Milan.

Ecco di seguito i tweet di Pedullà rivolti a Di Marzio (che non replica)
[FONT=&quot]
*"Il maghetto che twitta foto di Cardiff ricordi che quando si arriva un Pochettino dopo bisogna ammetterlo. Il nome era uno: Silva".

"*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Se non sei corretto faccio il tuo riepilogo: martedì Morata, mercoledì Belotti, giovedì gnocchi, sabato ??. Un nome al giorno, tranne Silva".[/FONT]*


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2017)

Ci vuole proprio coraggio ad attaccare uno che in questi anni non dico le abbia prese tutte, ma che ha dimostrato almeno di avere dei buoni agganci (poi può pure non piacere, sia chiaro). La verità è che a Pedullà e quell'altro squallido personaggio di Criscitiello brucia, e anche tanto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2017)

Ma Pedullà il fenomeno non diceva che Morata era già un giocatore del Milan?


----------



## Love (12 Giugno 2017)

Pedullà cmq è un passo avanti a tutti...non scherziamo...


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ci vuole proprio coraggio ad attaccare uno che in questi anni non dico le abbia prese tutte, ma che ha dimostrato almeno di avere dei buoni agganci (poi può pure non piacere, sia chiaro). La verità è che a Pedullà e quell'altro squallido personaggio di Criscitiello brucia, e anche tanto.



Sostanzialmente la penso come te ma quest'anno gli agganci con fassone e mirabelli li ha pedullà e qualche sassolino dalla scarpa se lo vuole togliere.
Per quanto riguarda il milan è sempre avanti a tutti pedullà.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima frecciata, diretta, direttissima, di Pedullà all'odiato collega Di Marzio. Questa volta, su Andrè Silva ed il Milan.
> 
> Ecco di seguito i tweet di Pedullà rivolti a Di Marzio (che non replica)
> [FONT="]
> ...



Non litigate durante l'intervallo, bimbi.


----------



## Dave (12 Giugno 2017)

Pedullà è il giornalista più vicino alla nuova dirigenza ragazzi. Di Marzio da quando non c'è Galliani non ne sta più azzeccando una, ma basta vedere quanto sta proclamando l'assalto a Kalinic  o c'è qualche sua fonte che lo sta prendendo per il c.... oppure è scemo lui


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma Pedullà il fenomeno non diceva che Morata era già un giocatore del Milan?



Pedullà ha agganci diretti con Fassone , ormai è evidente. Se diceva che per Morata era quasi fatta evidentemente era così. Qualcosa o qualcuno ha fatto cambiare idea ad Alvaro che lo ha comunicato in diretta dopo la finale.


----------



## Dave (12 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Pedullà ha agganci diretti con Fassone , ormai è evidente. Se diceva che per Morata era quasi fatta evidentemente era così. Qualcosa o qualcuno ha fatto cambiare idea ad Alvaro che lo ha comunicato in diretta dopo la finale.



Quel qualcuno sono i suoi ex compagni gobbi.
Morata aveva già parlato con Montella e aveva dato la completa disponibilità, si è dimostrato un uomo piccolo piccolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2017)

Sto Pedullà ha un'arroganza sconvolgente.


----------



## sballotello (12 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente la penso come te ma quest'anno gli agganci con fassone e mirabelli li ha pedullà e qualche sassolino dalla scarpa se lo vuole togliere.
> Per quanto riguarda il milan è sempre avanti a tutti pedullà.



Verissimo


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Verissimo



Pedullà e mirabelli: il patto del peperoncino calabrese per far bruciare lo sfintere anale a tutti coloro che ci hanno infangato/deriso nella trattativa closing.


----------



## Luca_Taz (12 Giugno 2017)

Pedullà molto preparato e bravo ma a livello di educazione pecca


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente la penso come te ma quest'anno gli agganci con fassone e mirabelli li ha pedullà e qualche sassolino dalla scarpa se lo vuole togliere.
> Per quanto riguarda il milan è sempre avanti a tutti pedullà.



Mah alla fine pure Pedullà ha preso un bell'abbaglio con Morata. Inoltre non mi sembra che abbia anticipato qualcuno con André Silva (il primo a parlarne alla fine è stato addirittura Di Stefano, correggetemi se sbaglio). Secondo me agganci con Fassone e Mirabelli in questo momento non ce li ha nessuno.
Inoltre non riesco proprio a capire il perché di questa sbroccata con Di Marzio visto che personalmente non mi sembra si sia mai vantato ai quattro venti dei suoi agganci, ma semplicemente sempre limitato a riportare le notizie che gli arrivavano.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mah alla fine pure Pedullà ha preso un bell'abbaglio con Morata. Inoltre non mi sembra che abbia anticipato qualcuno con André Silva (il primo a parlarne alla fine è stato addirittura Di Stefano, correggetemi se sbaglio). Secondo me agganci con Fassone e Mirabelli in questo momento non ce li ha nessuno.
> Inoltre non riesco proprio a capire il perché di questa sbroccata con Di Marzio visto che personalmente non mi sembra si sia mai vantato ai quattro venti dei suoi agganci, ma semplicemente sempre limitato a riportare le notizie che gli arrivavano.



Il patto del peperoncino calabrese con mirabelli 
Su morata era tutto avviato se poi è saltato non è colpa di pedullà.
Guarda, non ho mai seguito nè stimato il programma di sportitalia ma quest'anno col milan sono sul pezzo. Ci arrivano prima di tutti.
Riguardo l'astio verso Di Marzio non ti so dire da cosa dipenda, mi pare in effetti esagerato. Forse ci sono vecchie ruggini?


----------



## Pampu7 (12 Giugno 2017)

Io non reggo nessuno dei 2 ma Pedullà mi sa che è molto vicino al nuovo Milan


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2017)

Di Marzio è il più bravo di tutti perchè è quello che c'ha più amici di tutti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2017)

Io seguo e do fiducia solo a loro due quando leggo notizie di mercato, ma Pedullà ne sa di più secondo me non spara nomi a caso invece come fa Di Marzio con i vari Simeone, James Rodriguez e co, per carità ha toppato a volte ricordo ancora quello clamoroso "Il presidente del Psg ha chiesto ad Ibra di restare ancora per la coppa di Francia e poi lo libererà", dei due do molta più fiducia a Pedulla tante che dopo essermi collegata qui vado sempre a leggere le sue esclusive delle altre squadre .



Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Pedullà molto preparato e bravo ma a livello di educazione pecca



Verissimo è abbastanza maleducato, io una volta rispondendo al suo articolo su twitter avevo scritto che "Kessie non l'avrei preso perchè non mi convince , spero vada alla Roma" nulla di che e lui mi aveva rispondo in modo arrogante del tipo " Vai dalla Roma e digli di prenderlo che centro io?", anche con altri utenti vedo ce li tratta "male" già solo stamattina è successo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di Marzio è il più bravo di tutti perchè è quello che c'ha più amici di tutti.



Si ma l'amico che gli dava il 70% delle notizie è andato o andrà in politica

I risultati si vedono già


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si ma l'amico che gli dava il 70% delle notizie è andato o andrà in politica
> 
> I risultati si vedono già



Non parlavo solamente di Milan, parlavo di calciomercato in generale...tra i giornalisti azzari è il sicuramente il meno peggio...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io seguo e do fiducia solo a loro due quando leggo notizie di mercato, ma Pedullà ne sa di più secondo me non spara nomi a caso invece come fa Di Marzio con i vari Simeone, James Rodriguez e co, per carità ha toppato a volte ricordo ancora quello clamoroso "Il presidente del Psg ha chiesto ad Ibra di restare ancora per la coppa di Francia e poi lo libererà", dei due do molta più fiducia a Pedulla tante che dopo essermi collegata qui vado sempre a leggere le sue esclusive delle altre squadre .
> 
> 
> 
> Verissimo è abbastanza maleducato, io una volta rispondendo al suo articolo su twitter avevo scritto che "Kessie non l'avrei preso perchè non mi convince , spero vada alla Roma" nulla di che e lui mi aveva rispondo in modo arrogante del tipo " Vai dalla Roma e digli di prenderlo che centro io?", anche con altri utenti vedo ce li tratta "male" già solo stamattina è successo.



In realtà pedullà è molto 'genuino' e i suoi modi lo dimostrano . Sicuramente non voleva nemmeno ferirti o offenderti ma ti ha risposto più spontaneo di un bambino.
Per assurdo che possa sembrare è anche molto timido , basti vedere come risponde agli scherzi in trasmissione o come replica alle battute.
Lo reputo molto bravo nel suo lavoro ma non è esattamente un tipo che buca lo schermo. Anzi.


----------

